# Vaping & Confused Insects



## Chukin'Vape (28/9/16)

Howzit guys, this is just something interesting to me - not sure if you guys have had similar experiences.

It started when I got into my Dessert Flavours, I started realising that I would find these lost little ants dispersed throughout my home. (I have a general ant problem throughout summer) Until I started connecting the dots - these ants are LOST for days, chasing what they think is some kind of left out sugar treat. But then ....... so sad ....... they probably perish from chasing clouds in reality.

This summer its almost like I have tired them out..... they are not present.

Also this morning I had an encounter with a different critter from the jungle - I mixed this juice that taste just like a Super C (Orange, Lemon, Lime, Sweetener, Sour) - and after my Civilized shower this morning just before the shave (I always have a lekke think morning VAPE - after the shower) - Two freaking Bee's came right through the bathroom window.

I thought it was just a total coincidence, until I left the bathroom - and went to the kitchen to continue what started as my morning Zen Vape, but then the dayum things followed me there. So they were definitely after the citrus scent.

Is it just me, lonely ol' middle aged man - or yes the struggle is real?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RichJB (28/9/16)

My dog usually lies next to me in the study. Last night, it leapt up and ran out of the room without a sound. Puzzled, I looked around and saw a small snake moving across the carpet. It vanished underneath the door leading to the garage. That's the last time I mix up Enyawreklaw's Small Helpless Succulent Mouse, I can tell ya.

Seriously, though, I think you have a valid observation. I used to fish a lot and bought a new bait from Berkley which had a truly disgusting scent added, ostensibly to attract the fish. I opened a pack of the stuff in my bedroom and took a whiff. I thought that is just awful synthetic rubbish, there is no way that smells like food to any natural creature. Within seconds, all three of my cats had come through from the lounge into the bedroom to investigate. Clearly, they were attracted by the scent. It would not surprise me at all if insects react to vapour trails.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/9/16)

RichJB said:


> My dog usually lies next to me in the study. Last night, it leapt up and ran out of the room without a sound. Puzzled, I looked around and saw a small snake moving across the carpet. It vanished underneath the door leading to the garage. That's the last time I mix up Enyawreklaw's Small Helpless Succulent Mouse, I can tell ya.
> 
> Seriously, though, I think you have a valid observation. I used to fish a lot and bought a new bait from Berkley which had a truly disgusting scent added, ostensibly to attract the fish. I opened a pack of the stuff in my bedroom and took a whiff. I thought that is just awful synthetic rubbish, there is no way that smells like food to any natural creature. Within seconds, all three of my cats had come through from the lounge into the bedroom to investigate. Clearly, they were attracted by the scent. It would not surprise me at all if insects react to vapour trails.



So your dog hangs around you, because he likes you for real.....? Or you recon your plumes kinda might potentially play a part? hehe

Ive seen dogs getting confused with vapour, running around sniffing - not finding anything. Actually their struggle is real.... I'm sure we are confusing the F out of them.


----------



## RichJB (28/9/16)

She is crazy, she tries to be within six feet of me at all times. If I go into the bathroom and close the door, she'll by lying right outside the door when I come out. It took a snake in the same room to separate her from me.

I live in a green belt with a small stream so I've had all manner of crazy stuff come into my study, including a crab(!), the snake last night, numerous enormous spiders, Parktown prawns and many scorpions. The scorpions actually stopped about a year ago, I'm hoping that my vapour doesn't attract them again. Spiders, crabs and Parktown prawns I don't mind but I draw the line at snakes and scorpions.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/9/16)

RichJB said:


> She is crazy, she tries to be within six feet of me at all times. If I go into the bathroom and close the door, she'll by lying right outside the door when I come out. It took a snake in the same room to separate her from me.
> 
> I live in a green belt with a small stream so I've had all manner of crazy stuff come into my study, including a crab(!), the snake last night, numerous enormous spiders, Parktown prawns and many scorpions. The scorpions actually stopped about a year ago, I'm hoping that my vapour doesn't attract them again. Spiders, crabs and Parktown prawns I don't mind but I draw the line at snakes and scorpions.



A faaaaaaaaaaaaaarking Crab bro..... hahahahaha. That would totally harsh my morning mellow - nee jissis. I think we live in the same Golden Circle, Melville, Parktown, Parkhurst, Greenside, Craighall, Emmarentia, Blairgowrie, linden - kinda vibe.

I agree - shit is out to get you, not even Jesus + his 12 Disciples are willing to help you - you are doomed. Thank god for your dog tho, #firstlineofdefence


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/16)

RichJB said:


> She is crazy, she tries to be within six feet of me at all times. If I go into the bathroom and close the door, she'll by lying right outside the door when I come out. It took a snake in the same room to separate her from me.
> 
> I live in a green belt with a small stream so I've had all manner of crazy stuff come into my study, including a crab(!), the snake last night, numerous enormous spiders, Parktown prawns and many scorpions. The scorpions actually stopped about a year ago, I'm hoping that my vapour doesn't attract them again. Spiders, crabs and Parktown prawns I don't mind but I draw the line at snakes and scorpions.



I too have a green belt or as I call it the gorge! Scorpions we have been getting more and more lately... and in fact have flushed 4 of them in the last 2 weeks! Baby Choo brings me a myriad of creatures caught in the gorge... from snakes to all manner of rodents... and funny you mention crabs... never had them before and have had three visits from the crabs in the last week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I too have a green belt or as I call it the gorge! Scorpions we have been getting more and more lately... and in fact have flushed 4 of them in the last 2 weeks! Baby Choo brings me a myriad of creatures caught in the gorge... from snakes to all manner of rodents... and funny you mention crabs... never had them before and have had three visits from the crabs in the last week!



Are those scorpions poisonous - have you googled to check what species you are dealing with here? #knowyourenemy 

https://www.abchomeandcommercial.com/blog/what-attracts-scorpions-to-my-home/

This article is so American. 

Technically if your Vapour is attracting critters to your home, then Scorpions will follow - Soon you might have the WHOLE F'ING circle of life in your living room.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Are those scorpions poisonous - have you googled to check what species you are dealing with here? #knowyourenemy



My eldest daughter stood one one last year and we got pretty tense till we sent a pic on our local community watsapp group asking for info... the sting hurt like a bugger but that's all... so they are not dangerous but no one wants to step on one.


----------



## RichJB (28/9/16)

The scorpions I got were all very small, no longer than about an inch or so. But where there are small scorpions, there must be larger ones too. I guess the adults are just less attracted to the home for some reason.

My totally unscientific analysis from looking at the small ones is that they were relatively harmless. I go on the rule of thumb:
Thin tail, big pincers = scorpion, which overpowers its prey mostly with the strength of its pincers rather than its venom
Thick tail, small pincers = buthid, which has much more powerful venom as its pincers aren't strong enough to subdue its prey

These appeared to be scorpions not buthids, so I'm not too concerned. That said, I don't want to stand on one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (28/9/16)

Umm, so I had an interesting experience a few days ago...
I have been experimenting with diy for a few weeks now, and got me a nice little mango/litchi blend. It is, however, very sweet. Popped some into the avo to have a night time vape, and had it sitting on my bedside table just under the lamp. 

I woke up the next morning and grabbed my mod, still half full of juice and took a hit, all was well as it ramped up, took my second and got hit with the craziest, most bitter, burnt hit i have ever had the misfortune of inhaling. Fell out of bed, hacking and wheezing, tears in my eyes, I pulled open the top to check my wick. All was good and gooey so being the genius that I am, popped the cap back on and it happened all over again!

I lifted the whole top off to find out what in flaming hell was going on, and sitting under the coil, I found the charred remains of some stupid little bug, who thought he was going to get a quick meal and instead met the white hot intensity of a 1000 suns from a clapton at 95w. Just a hint to all you juice makers, now that I know what a bug tastes like when vaped, I will NOT buy and vape any of your funny bug sounding juice names.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RichJB (28/9/16)

You didn't have the Avo on a Noisy Cricket by any chance?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/9/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Umm, so I had an interesting experience a few days ago...
> I have been experimenting with diy for a few weeks now, and got me a nice little mango/litchi blend. It is, however, very sweet. Popped some into the avo to have a night time vape, and had it sitting on my bedside table just under the lamp.
> 
> I woke up the next morning and grabbed my mod, still half full of juice and took a hit, all was well as it ramped up, took my second and got hit with the craziest, most bitter, burnt hit i have ever had the misfortune of inhaling. Fell out of bed, hacking and wheezing, tears in my eyes, I pulled open the top to check my wick. All was good and gooey so being the genius that I am, popped the cap back on and it happened all over again!
> ...



Do you have any clue what bug this was? Moth? Beetle? (LOL @ Beetlejuice) - there is definitely a connection, they somehow catch a whiff of our e-juice and drawn to it like a lady of the night to the street. Can you imagine an ant colony invading your RDA whilst sleeping - when you wake up at a silly hour, and hit that vape, off the side table - and direct lung hit charred ant colony + vapour.

I = DED

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (28/9/16)

Entomology was never my thing but not a moth or beetle... it was burnt beyond recognition by the time I realised. I left the doom out in case relatives arrived to identify the remains but no luck so far. It was a bit of a pity cause I had to waste a fresh wick so I could dry burn the coil clean.

Must say, the rx will make a fine bug zapper though. Anyone know who makes the bug tennis racket things? Think they can make me one with a 510 thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

